# Amazon May 6 press conference - breaking news, your reactions



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Will they be announcing the jumbo Kindle?

http://gizmodo.com/5238916/confirmed-jumbo-kindle-announcement-scheduled-for-may-6th


Updated with the latest from the Amazon announcement:

*Confirmed today:*

*Rumors and Questions*

Larger-format KindleDX, with 9.7-inch screen.

Similar button layout, but with all buttons on right side of reader.

Arrangements with six colleges to provide Kindles to students, preloaded with college textbooks.

Improved browser functionality.

Able to natively read PDF documents.

*Other*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

From the New York Times, via Gizmodo:

http://gizmodo.com/5238814/nyt-amazon-debuting-jumbo-kindle-as-early-as-this-week?skyline=true&s=x


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow.  If it is true, can you imagine trying to protect a larger screen?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Link from the NYT:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/technology/companies/04reader.html?_r=1&ref=business

Going to be interesting, I might grab one for work....


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Geez, that thing is HUGE!  Funny, notebook computers are shrinking into netbooks yet the Kindle is super-sizing...

Did you notice how much whiter the background is on the Big Boy?  If that's not a doctored photo, looks like they ARE capable of making the screen lighter.  Hope they'll upgrade K2 firmware to give us more contrast.

I am perfectly happy reading newspapers on my K2, and have no desire for a larger device.  I think the happiest people will be those who make cases, covers and bags!


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

If this one is capable of holding all my daughter's textbooks I may check into it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't jump based on the photo. . .it's clearly doctored (I'm referring to the one in the first two links above; in the third link it's a device by Plastic Logic). . .they don't know yet what it really will look like.

I can see there being a market for folks who do want to read newspapers or PDF type docs on Kindle.  The bigger screen should permit showing full pages that might be column formatted or something rather than just text.  And perhaps also text books, which would open up the college -- maybe even high school -- market.

The current version is still going to be best for 'regular' books, I'd think.  But it will be interesting to see what they say.  Also interesting to find out the price. . . . I'm thinking much higher because of the bigger screen.

Ann


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Personally I prefer the smaller screen.  I read alot of paperbacks before & since I don't get teh newspapers or mags my K2 screen is perfect for me.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

This is fascinating.  I can definitely see the upside for students and it looks like it may be easier to read newspapers and magazines.  It will be interesting to see how this develops and how the public responds to the larger Kindle.

As for me, I'll stick with my K1, although it seems to be aging rapidly.  (I'll still love her -- when she's 64!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Can you imagine that larger screen fading in the sunlight? How about that larger screen with super light text on a dark background? Just think of that larger screen without folders or tags!
> 
> I'm not thrilled about the K3 and won't be buying one, even if all the above issues are "fixed" with this version. I just hope that once it's out, Amazon will start to address the issues we have with the K2.


Or the issues since the K1, like NO FOLDERS....

Betsy


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, I will stick to my K2 for myself. I was just saying IF it was going to be a device that my daughter could use in place of those textbooks I would consider it. My daughter literally carries a book bag that weighs about 25 lbs every single day, all day on her back. A Kindle with all her textbooks on it would be fantastic.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

It's possible they are announcing a larger screen version (to get one out before any competitors) but I think other possible announcements could be:

1. Higher sale numbers then anticipated for K2.
2. New features on the K2 (please folders, please).
3. New exclusive deal with a publishing house.
4. Lower price on the K2. (I doubt, since $360 is fine and the people who are on the fence because of price would want a ridiculous price drop, like the ones who think it should be under $100.)
5. Announcing the "refer a friend" program we all want.
6. Unveiling of giant "Sony Sucks" banner with new ad campaign of popular intellectual celebrities curled up with their Kindle "Sony, who the hell would want one of those?  I have a Kindle."    

Lara Amber


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> 6. Unveiling of giant "Sony Sucks" banner with new ad campaign of popular intellectual celebrities curled up with their Kindle "Sony, who the hell would want one of those? I have a Kindle."
> 
> Lara Amber


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Releasing another Kindle so soon, that seems a little crazy to me.  So who's pre-ordering the new new Kindle


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's another article about the press conference this Wednesday.

http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090504/new-amazon-device-debuts-wednesday/


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh no...I am such a toy wh0re that if they release a bigger one, I'll probably find a way to justify getting it. This could be bad...


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/technology/companies/04reader.html?_r=1&scp=2&sq=kindle&st=cse


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a huge Kindle!!  I wonder how much it'll cost.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Very interesting.  Thanks for posting this.  I'd love to have one of these for the house.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

going to merge this with the ongoing thread about Amazon's announcement on Wednesday.

And, incidentally, that picture is of a Plastic Logic device.

Ann


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

Personally, I would be happy if they would just give us our own contrast options. That's all I could ask for. I love my Kindle, can't imagine a bigger one being more suitable. It would be nice if they had options, though I do believe that they should *not *just offer a new twist on a tablet PC...


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Kindle2 is just right for me.  The size is good for "pleasure" reading, which is about all I do.  It's easy to carry around, very portable. 8.5 x 11 would be way too big for me...
jp


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed for Textbook version of Kindle!!!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Trekker said:


> When I went to school, we had to carry 100 lb rock tablets on our backs, 25 miles back and forth to school, uphill, (both ways!) through crocodile infested snowbanks AND WE LIKED IT!


You forgot to add "barefoot"


----------



## K.L. Christy (Mar 18, 2009)

SPOLILER ALERT - Kindle 2.5 Features Below! 

The Jumbo Kindle will have bolder native fonts, arial round narrow, Georgia, and Helvetica 2. Ted-san will also be a new Experimental Feature, and he will respond to your font-related questions within 24 hours. So basically, the updates that Amazon DIDN'T want to send for free (via Firmware) to our tiny Kindle 2's will make an appearance as a SELLING POINT for the 2.5: darker text, lighter contrast, more fonts... 

And the touchscreen, larger display, and improved navigation won't hurt sales, either!


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Just increasing screen size for newspapers isn't enough. Publishers would need to reformat the newspapers and magazines to look more like the original. I read NYTimes on Kindle, but it's not like reading a newspaper.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm excited to see exactly what is going to be unveiled and what it's capabilities are going to be.

Things I would be excited about that I believe are currently doable:

- Textbook capabilities, got one kid in college and another heading there next fall.
- A platform that has expanded document capabilities for business purposes such as PDF.
- An expansion of newspaper subscriptions available.  I would love to be able to get the local paper at some point.
- Superior document management capabilities.

Things that would be nice, but I ain't holding my breath on just yet.

- Color for magazine subscriptions.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok I like the look of K3, however it does seem to big....so I'm going to have to wait and see.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

can't wait to see what they'll roll out


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

skanter said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/technology/companies/04reader.html?_r=1&scp=2&sq=kindle&st=cse


FYI: the photo is of the Plastic Logic due out later this year. here's the link http://www.plasticlogic.com/


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, I liked the Plastic Logic one....something tells me, I'll be waiting for K4.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Remember, no matter what new features it has, no enabler can order one until Oberon Designs comes out with covers for the new larger model.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

BruceS said:


> Remember, no matter what new features it has, no enabler can order one until Oberon Designs comes out with covers for the new larger model.
> [/quote
> 
> Lol...so true


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> going to merge this with the ongoing thread about Amazon's announcement on Wednesday.
> 
> And, incidentally, that picture is of a Plastic Logic device.
> 
> Ann


That things huge!!  It looks like she is doing bicep curls!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

no keyboard?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the keyboard is wasted space.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Very interesting.  Not for me though.  

If it has folders I'll be really really peeved.


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

Seems strange to me that they would come out with a new version right on the heels of the K2 and then the app. for the IPhone.  I wonder if they will announce an expansion of their whispernet?  Being able to own a kindle in other countries?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think for students it would be nice to have the larger design, but for me the paperback size is perfect. I can tuck it in my purse and it is the perfect size for travel. I'm surprised they would release something else this quick. Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's another article on it with rumor of a flexible screen.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2009/05/amazon-appears-ahead-of-competitors-with-big-format-reader.ars


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The new format would probably not replace Kindle 2, but would coexist with it - - to fill a different consumer need or desire. 

I'm not sure what that is, although the leaks do mostly point to newspaper usage... I'm just not sure that's a big enough draw in itself to warrant a device. Colleges / textbooks, maybe?

Or, better yet... a real web-browsing capability with a larger format. If they improved the ease-of-use of the web browser, and coupled it with a larger screen... this type of device could actually compete with netbooks for some people. 

Can't wait for Wednesday. Be ready for a high-traffic day around here. I'm beefing up our server settings as we speak.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Good to be prepared Harvey! I have a feeling I will not like this thing. But who knows. Perhaps a large touch screen will get some bites from me.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I not 100% sure that it a new version of Kindle. it was a over a year between kindle1 and kindle2. Kindle 2 has only been out for a few months


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm always wary about the "consensus" in these stories.  If everyone is feeding off the same rumors of course it turns into "everyone" knows it's X.  

I'll be glued to the computer on Wednesday, but I don't know if they will actually have a Kindle XL ready for market.  Maybe it will be the Kindle, Jr.?

Lara Amber


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This thread, locked for now, will be used to report the results of Amazon's expected Kindle announcement on May 6.

We'll be capturing your reactions to the announcement as the news breaks. We'll have our chat rooms open for real-time discussions about it, and will be updating the blog periodically through the morning.

We'll open up this thread about 7am Pacific on Wednesday!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Chey said:


> Seems strange to me that they would come out with a new version right on the heels of the K2 and then the app. for the IPhone.


_If_ the announcement is a new Kindle, and _if_ it truly is a larger one, then it would have a very different target market than our K1s and K2s. It doesn't surprise me at all; I was actually expecting the K2 to be something like this. As Harvey said, such a devise would complement the K2, not replace it. Oh, edited to also say if Plastic Logic is trying to get their device to market, then amazon needs to get theirs out ASAP.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Harvey said:


> The new format would probably not replace Kindle 2, but would coexist with it - - to fill a different consumer need or desire.
> 
> I'm not sure what that is, although the leaks do mostly point to newspaper usage... I'm just not sure that's a big enough draw in itself to warrant a device. Colleges / textbooks, maybe?
> 
> ...


I agree, if it is indeed a jumbo kindle. I also will pass on it because it's not portable enough if it looks anything like hte Plastic Logic one. However, who knows what the truth is, so I'll wait for better leaks or for the Wednesday presser.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not interested either. But sure it has a market otherwise amazon wouldn't have even consider it as an idea.


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

dammit, ive had my kindle for under a month...  now they announce a new one?  sigh... dont suppose amazone will shoot me alittle K3 love huh?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Yes, but I remember reading somewhere right before the K2 launch that they had planned on a larger "student" version to be released later this year.


I read the same thing...just not sure where.


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

Size doesn't matter, it is what you do with it!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

duck833 said:


> Size doesn't matter, it is what you do with it!!!!


That's what she said  LOL! Any Office fans here?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Over the years, I've acquired 3 different sizes of iPods, and I find I use them for very different purposes.  I don't think I'd want to carry around an oversized Kindle, but I'd probably enjoy using it at home. However, I found the price of the Kindle 2 was about my upper limit for what I'm comfortable spending, so I can't see spending a lot more than that right now to get a larger device. (And all the accessories for it!) Of course, Amazon could pull an iPhone trick and suddenly drop the price of the Kindle 2. (And then give store credits to early adapters?)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

BruceS said:


> Remember, no matter what new features it has, no enabler can order one until Oberon Designs comes out with covers for the new larger model.


I was waiting for someone to say this....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yikes if it's a Oberon for the very large K3 I bet the Oberon cover will cost a pretty penny....LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .they already do portfolios. . . . . .:










Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They just spoke about the conference on Attack of the Show on G4!!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder if the announcement about the new fee structure for wireless delivery of personal documents was done in anticipation of whatever this announcement is about?   A larger Kindle, more suited to technical documents, might generate interest in conversion of larger files.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Blog from g4:
http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/695258/Amazon-To-Release-Big-Screen-Kindle.html

The Video excerpt: 
http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/videos/38070/The-Daily-Feed-With-Alison-Haislip-5409.html


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Blog from g4:
> http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/695258/Amazon-To-Release-Big-Screen-Kindle.html
> 
> The Video excerpt:
> http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/videos/38070/The-Daily-Feed-With-Alison-Haislip-5409.html


Thank you for posting the sites


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watching Attack of the Show, they reminded viewers about E3 (Electronic Entertainment Expo) in next month starting June 1st. Think Amazon is trying to get a head start of whatever is being debuted there? Could Sony be pulling out something as well? OR a new competitor in the Ereader industry?


----------



## Anthony34 (Mar 18, 2009)

It's "Official," Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the *Amazon Kindle DX* with 9.7 inch display (with PICS!):

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/04/amazon-kindle-dx-to-feature-9-7-inch-display/

I'm happy, but I'm not thrilled...Kind of looks like a Kindle 2 with a bigger screen. I guess I was expecting something as sleek as the Plastic Logic model. Also, I had REALLY hoped that the screen would be whiter. If these pics are for real, then we might STILL have to contend with the light text/poor contrast issue.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Uh oh...I think I want this one....must resist...my bday is just in a few months....no must not give in....Arrrgh!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the pics, courtesy of Engadget:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

From the looks of these pictures, there are few form-factor changes other than the size of the screen.

There does appear to be a new button on the right side. The Home and Next page are now accompanied with an additional button. Any guesses what that is?

The 5-way looks similar, with the two buttons (presumably Menu and Back) above and below the 5-way.

Can't see the left-side buttons in the pictures leaked so far.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Interesting that the formatting of the newspaper content itself doesn't seem to have changed, you can simply fit more onto the screen.  This would seem to be at odds to the "savior" aspect of the device.  I thought part of it was that the formatting could be more akin to a traditional newspaper page. If the formatting doesn't change, then the negatives to this form factor remain; i.e. need to return to table of contents to read new stories, one story per page, no ads on page (bad for news companies), etc.  Will still be interesting to see the press conference itself — I'm interested to hear what Mr. Bezos has to say...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Crap, I was going to get the Mrs a K2 for mothers day and was waiting for my Amazon rewards card to get approved so I could get extra reward points on it when I ordered another k2.  The CC got approved today and now this announcement and the leaked pictures.  Now I have to wait until Wednesday to find out exactly what they are unveiling to see if I want it instead and if it is going to be available right away.  If it's the 9.7" screen I'm probably going to get one if the price isn't too outrageous.

I'm blaming Jeff Bezos if my wifes present is late, lol.


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

MSNBC seems to be pretty confident with regards to a new Kindle being unveiled.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30567408/


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

you had me at 'pdf'


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I wonder if they will have an upgrade deal for people who bought the K2. I'm not sure I'd even want the new one, but if I do want it, I'll be kind of upset at having mine "obsolete" in less than two months.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

These two comments caught my eye, from the msnbc.com article:



> On Monday, the Wall Street Journal reported that the upcoming Kindle will be doled out to students at six colleges - including Princeton - starting in the fall.
> 
> It will also feature a more fully functional Web browser, the Journal cited people briefed on the matter as saying.


----------



## snowman62 (May 5, 2009)

I hope Kindle 3 will fit into little bags  
Otherwise I'll stay with Kindle 2.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I have one child going to college and one going into a doctorate program this fall. I would consider one for each if they were useful.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder if they'll announce a price drop for K2 at the same time?

If the DX is way more expensive than K2 I gotta wonder how the sales will be, or maybe this is just a pre-emptive strike by Amazon to get press ahead of the electronics show?


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

Here is a link to the latest on the new Kindle

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/04/amazon-kindle-dx-to-feature-9-7-inch-display/


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Dang, that looks sweet. I bet it will be VERY pricey compared to the K2 just to ease the buyers remorse, while the universities will get a nice behind the scenes discount. Hopefully the PDF reader is just a firmware update away! I wonder if the whispernet feature will be modified for college use. On the one hand, it could be used for distribution of notes, schedules, etc, but on the other hand giving every student a web browser is an invitation for mayhem 

I still think a single screen e-book is inadequate for image heavy texts like science books. The need to refer to various graphs, charts, and cartoons (not to mention the lack of color), as well as the ease of highlighting and notetaking in the margins with a pen versus typing, will really start to show. But I guess someone has to take point and iron out the details. Good luck students!

For me, my "ideal" Kindle would be about the size of the K2, but enlarge the screen almost to the margins, using that squished keypad and retaining the side bars. Maybe a touch sensitive slider on the bottom for quickly moving through books. I'm in the camp for NOT wanting a touch screen for the whole thing, I"m already OCDing over the smudges and specks on it already (ohh, and the CAT HAIR!!!). Color, better image integration, and a more robust web browser are clearly secondary objectives for me.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm excited about having an option for college students.  My son is 13, so by the time he gets there, all the kinks should be ironed out and the process working great.  I'm also excited about the technological future of books and all the doors that will open up for people.  We're on the brink of major change.

This new kindle may be just what we need for around the house.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Personally I hope they treat this as a different model, meaning the Kindle DX and don't replace the smaller form factor of the KK and K2. I would not want the larger reader for my purposes since I don't use it for newspapers or magazines and am thankfully done with textbooks for now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks like a version my Dad would use. Cool.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with a previous poster, this looks to be for students.  That sounds cool.  As for me, I am happy with the smaller kindle that I can cart around with me, I am through with school!  The larger screen should help with charts, etc., think of the lack of bad backs 40-50 years from now from not having to cart around pounds and pounds of books.!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A thought occurs:  (I know, lie down and it'll go away  )  With a bigger screen, there could be even bigger fonts. . . .which might be just what someone with certain vision problems needs.  You know, when even 6 isn't big enough. . . .

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My Dad's vision is fine. His first comment when he saw my Kindle was that he wishes that the screen was the size of a hard back book. I think there are plenty of folks that would agree with that. I think the really interesting but is a built in PDF reader. That will likely make a bunch of folks happy. Maybe they will finally include a folder system.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the bigger screen, but love the size of my KK....so I might just wait a bit before I buy.  Plus, I don't exacltly have much cash on me


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I think the really interesting but is a built in PDF reader. That will likely make a bunch of folks happy. Maybe they will finally include a folder system.


I agree. . . .for businesses, the way they send documents around is usually PDF. . . .the ability to send a large doc to your Kindle to reveiw rather than having to carry several huge binders could make it very attractive for the corporate world. 'Specially if it renders things like technical manuals decently.

Ann


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh good, I was getting a little worried that it would be an upgrade from the K2, like how K2 was an upgrade from the K1. I just bought my K2 2 weeks ago. I only use mine for books and don't subscribe to magazines or newspapers, nor am I in school, so the K2 is still perfect for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You are still in the window for returning your K2 no questions asked so if you wanted the new one, you would be fine.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This sucks. I just my k1 and within the first six months of ownership...Amazon debuts two new and different editions for the kindle.


----------



## DraKhen99 (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anybody else seen this?

http://www.pcworld.com/article/164335/leaked_images_of_large_screen_kindle_dx.html

What does this mean to those of us who JUST bought the K2 a month or two ago? I know about planned obsolescence, but 2 months, really? That's ridiculous!

-John


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Merge time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the other thread on this topic. Just trying to keep it all in one place.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I have 6 days left that I can return mine!!  I will wait until tomorrow and then make the decision!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

The rumors will be resolved one way or the other tomorrow, but if they are true, to me this is obviously not a replacement for K2 but an option for a different target market (largely made up of students). It is surprising to see the amount of angst regarding this, given that the size seems to be the biggest difference. It doesn't seem like this has been a concern previously so it would be surprising that it would cause people to second guess their K2 purchase.

I'm hoping (and I know it may be foolish) that because of this new target market, folders will come into play. I don't think a student user (or even a business user) who has a need to access more books/documents on a frequent basis as well as being able to get to them quickly would view a folderless structure as positive. Hopefully Amazon realizes this and will include that feature in the new Kindle (and update K1 and K2s!). Nothing wrong with hoping right?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a lot less angst then when K2 was announced. Maybe people are still burnt out from the K2 launch?

As a few others have said, it looks like this is the student version they have been talking about for ages. If the measurements I have seen are accurate, this is not going to easily fit in a purse and covers are going to be a great deal heavier. This looks like something great for students (more likely then not its intended audience) and people are want to read the paper and the like at home on a larger screen then is currently available. (ie my Dad). It is likely to make newspapers happy because the larger space might make it possible to include ads in the Kindle edition of the paper which would greatly help the newspapers when selling ad space.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the bigger screen...however, I love my KK.  My hubby offered me the K2 but I turned it down...wanted the SD card and darker text.  I know I could get K3 for my bday....but I think I should wait for K4, maybe...LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

So your waiting until July?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> So your waiting until July?


Lol...yes. Maybe by then K5 will be out


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And it will make tea for me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> And it will make tea for me.


Not to mention the built in jet pack  Can't wait to fly! LOL!!! Ok...no one take that seriously.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anybody peeked over at the Amazon boards? I bet they are more "up in arms" than usual over there!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I am all a Twitter!

Eric


----------



## devilsrule2004 (May 5, 2009)

i am in love with my K2 its perfect for what i need, easy to travel with


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I skipped upgrading from the K1 to the K2, but I may have to get the K2+. Of course I will keep my K1 for normal book reading, but I may also get the new larger format for reading newspapers and magazines. I currently read 3 newspapers daily, and 5 on weekends, as well as numerous magazines. I don't like reading them on the smaller format, so we'll have to see what they look like on the larger screen.

Steve


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the other thread on this. Trying to keep it all together.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I am anxiously anticipating tomorrow's press conference.  I won't decide until I see the specs. and price.  But I envision this for my work related pdf files. I have lots and lots of them I've printed out in huge stacks everywhere.  I came across 3 copies of the same article today when I was sorting the stacks.  Ugh, all three were highlighted by me!  This would not be the Kindle I cozy up to for my novels.  I will keep my K1 for that. And if it's too expensive----forget it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just bought my K2 a week ago and am very happy with it. I like the size, but this would be nice for students.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, I will sacrafice by letting someone buy the new Kindle and then giving it to me.  See I'm such a giver .  LOL!!!  I wish


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Here I was all set and resolved to waiting to see what Plastic Logic was coming out with later this year  Now Anazon may be coming out with something that will do PDFs- oh no - more decisions to make   
Would love to have one for work if the PDF thing is true

Lynn L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Snap! My college isn't testing the Kdx. Better luck next time. lol


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2009/05/case_western_reserve_universit_4.html

It'll be used here at CWRU.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Figment said:


> http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2009/05/case_western_reserve_universit_4.html
> 
> It'll be used here at CWRU.


My alma mater. Too bad I am a few decades too late! LOL


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My alma mater. Too bad I am a few decades too late! LOL


You could always put in a request for a test unit...

Tell them that you need to make sure that the units are of sufficient quality for your Alma Mater...

Yeah that'll work


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

Sorry if I missed it, but are there any sites that are going to do live coverage of the press conference like they did in Feb?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone know if today's news conference will be broadcast live anywhere (TV or net)?

I've found it will be blogged live at: http://live.slashgear.com/

Didn't see this posted anywhere else. Sorry if I missed it and this is redundant.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

DoubleDog said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but are there any sites that are going to do live coverage of the press conference like they did in Feb?


Only thing I've found is a site that is blogging it live:

http://live.slashgear.com/


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! I'll be sure to tune in!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good morning all, I've just unlocked this thread to capture what we learn from the press conference this morning, and to get your reactions. 

We'll be monitoring the live coverage from Engadget, Gizmodo, Crunchgear, and Slashgear, and posting the breaking news here.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Engadget and Gizmodo are inside the doors, and the announcement starts in ten minutes...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It looks like "Kindle DX" is the assumed name of this new reader, although Amazon hasn't officially indicated this yet. But all of the live-blogs are using that term.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted Harvey. I am running in here between patients to see what the latest is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got Engadget open and 'permalinked'. . .but there haven't been any updates for 15 minutes. . . are they running behind?

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The site http://www.amazon.com/kindledx was '404' yesterday, according to Slashgear, but today it's being directed to an Amazon Kindle 2page. That's pretty good evidence that the 'DX' name is legit.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought the press conference started at 10:30 am? Doors opened at 9:30.

L


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Hit refresh, they've been updating pretty regularly.

Lara Amber


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm. . . .yes (d'oh). . .I think the conference is at 10:30. . . .but, also yes. . .I have been hitting refresh. . .no change.  

Weird.

I think I'll close the tab and re-open.  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got http://live.slashgear.com/ open on my netbook, it's refreshing automatically but nothing new yet. At 10:05 it said "Right now there's nothing much to see apart from Amazon's logo on the big screen." 
10:09, "the press conference itself is due to start at 10:30 am ET"

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The best sites right now for the live coverage are Gizmodo (with pix) and SlashGear (text-only so far). 

There's some speculation that the wireless connectivity at the event is being overloaded by live-bloggers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am hanging out in chat if anyone wants to join me!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I thought the press conference started at 10:30 am? Doors opened at 9:30.
> 
> L


That's true. They're just getting seated now.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Where is the gizmodo live coverage link?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since we're all here, I thought I'd mention that on the Diane Rehm Show (NPR) they're doing an hour on the state of the newspaper industry, and Sen John Kerry just mentioned the Kindle and being able to download newspapers to it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. . . I figured out what I was doing wrong. . . .hey. . .why don't any of those folks in the picture HAVE Kindles!  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://live.slashgear.com/ just posted a pic of a giant screen. I guess they're going to try to have pics, too.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm updating the OP in this thread with confirmed details as we learn them, as well as our unanswered questions and rumors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to Gizmodo:




Betsy


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

My daughter goes to NYU, but has friends at Pace.  She was hoping her final was going to be rescheduled this morning so she could go watch the press conference.

I'm refreshing Gizmodo constantly.  I'm such a geek!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am hanging out in chat if anyone wants to join me!
> 
> L


I get an error everytime I try to enter chat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chat's working, I just joined.

Big news there!
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=kindle+dx&x=0&y=0&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazon is showing a Kindle DX at $489, if you search for 'Kindle DX'. No purchase page yet, though. So it's confirmed it's a 9.7-inch screen.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fs%3Fie%3DUTF8%26x%3D0%26ref%255F%3Dnb%255Fss%255Fgw%26y%3D0%253Fkbpst-20%26field-keywords%3Dkindle%2520dx%26url%3Dsearch-alias%253Daps&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Damn, that thing looks BIG! Clipboard sized? Definitely not a direct competitor to the K1/K2 market, IMHO. Priced out of the casual market as well, I suspect. I'm more interested in the firmware changes and screen differences at this point.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

All I am interested in are the overall measurements.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have started a poll on the Kindle DZ in Let's Talk Kindle, cast your vote.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

35% of books sold at amazon are kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow.  Looks nice.  I'm within the 30-day window, I guess I could return mine and pay the difference to a DX....  but do I really want the hassle of a device that comes without all the helpful hints that KB has for the K2??

And am I the only one who wonders why, if e-textbooks and .pdf are imminent, they don't change the format to landscape?


edit:  Never mind, I just looked at the link in the next post and saw that it can auto-rotate from portrait to landscape.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The Amazon page is up!

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-DX-Amazons-Wireless-Generation/dp/B0015TCML0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241620389&sr=8-2&tag-kbpst-20


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Way too big for me but I can see where college students would love to have their text books on something like the KindleDX rather than lugging arounda plethera of books.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't want to wait till summer to get one.  Native PDF will be great for business purposes.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it not coming out until the summer? My Mom wants one for Mothers Day.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder if we'll get native PDF on the Kindle 2 via a software update.  Makes you wonder whether the Kindle has a rotation sensor in it too (maybe... maybe not).


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It will not fit in my purse so I am not even tempted to buy it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I plan to buy one for my business as soon as it comes out and get a tax deduction for it.  That will bring the out of pocket costs down once I figure in the tax savings.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

If enough of my daughter's bazillion dollar textbooks were available for it at a discount from DTB's I would definately consider it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I preordered!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I preordered!
> 
> L


I would if I knew when the silly thing is coming out. (grumbles)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the specs from Amazon: 

Kindle DX: Amazon's New Addition To The Kindle Family

Slim: Just over 1/3 of an inch, as thin as most magazines

Carry Your Library: Holds up to 3,500 books, periodicals, and documents

Beautiful Large Display: 9.7" diagonal e-ink screen reads like real paper; boasts 16 shades of gray for clear text and sharp images

Auto-Rotating Screen: Display auto-rotates from portrait to landscape as you turn the device so you can view full-width maps, graphs, tables, and Web pages

Built-In PDF Reader: Native PDF support allows you to carry and read all of your personal and professional documents on the go

Wireless: 3G wireless lets you download books right from your Kindle DX, anytime, anywhere; no monthly fees, no annual contracts, and no hunting for Wi-Fi hotspots

Books In Under 60 Seconds: You get free wireless delivery of books in less than 60 seconds; no PC required

Long Battery Life: Read for days without recharging

Read-to-Me: With the text-to-speech feature, Kindle DX can read newspapers, magazines, blogs, and books out loud to you, unless the book's rights holder made the feature unavailable

Big Selection, Low Prices: Over 275,000 books; New York Times Best Sellers and New Releases are only $9.99, unless marked otherwise

More Than Books: U.S. and international newspapers including the New York Times and Wall Street Journal, magazines including The New Yorker and Time, plus popular blogs, all auto-delivered wirelessly


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I preordered!
> 
> L


Now there's a surprise


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I  just pre-ordered, too. Yee-haw!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Now there's a surprise


Hahahahah!


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

A little too soon for my taste after purchasing a K2.  

Having said that, best wishes to those who do take the plunge.  Enjoy the new toy. 

- Walter.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

What do you think they mean by no panning, zooming or scrolling?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> What do you think they mean by no panning, zooming or scrolling?


You can read a PDF in one page. You don't need to scroll around or zoom in or out to read it.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> All I am interested in are the overall measurements.


10.4" x 7.2" x 0.38"


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm assuming they mean the PDF is "full-size", just like it would appear printed or on a PC screen. Thus you wouldnt NEED to pan or zoom, not that the device CAN'T do it.

Judging from the DX vs K2 comparison at the amazon page, looks like there is no rotational ability (fairly useless on the small K2 screen, IMHO) and no plans to make the K2 read PDF natively (still listed as "conversion" only).

Damn, starting to get a little buyers remorse (only 37 days out from K2 purchase) but after making a size mock-up, the DX seems a little big. That screen is gonna be BEAUTIFUL though. I'll just have to make sure I don't actually look at a DX for a few years, then I'll be ok 

I hope the future K3 will have the same size as the K2, but a larger screen. Seems to be the perfect combo, IMHO. With a color DX at home for cookbooks, comics, and textbooks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

image size comparison available in this image from Gizmodo, I think it's accurate:










and here's the new text resize box for the KDX:










you'll be able to change # of words per line...

Betsy


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I just love Kindles...any size, shape or configuration. They're my favorite species of animal.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> You can read a PDF in one page. You don't need to scroll around or zoom in or out to read it.
> 
> L


Yes, that's a dig at the smaller-format competition. It's a real differentiator for Amazon... for the moment!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are some images from the Amazon page:


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that thing is HUGE


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

I love it.  It's going to be perfect for around the house.  My daughter's books will work much better on it since the screen is large enough to show the pictures and words at the same time.  She'll love that.

Will probably get one, but want to wait for the release date first.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And Amazon already has a cover for this Big Boy. At $49.95 you get the larger version of what we were able to buy for the K2.  With the same kind of Hinge that some of us love and some of us don't.

I won't be getting one any time soon. Because I don't need it.
Bigger screen, rotation, native pdf and more storage.  Not enough to tempt me.
For college students who can get their technical textbooks on it. Great!  Now tell me when the textbook publishers who are "on the team" are going to deliver. 
Rotation - nice but I can live without it.
Native PDF - One of the better features.
More Storage - I can't use the storage I have now.

So we are talking about a larger screen (for some a godsend) and PDF.  Nice features for those who can use them everyday.  I think this is a good move on Amazon's part.  Get the newspapers behind it and the magazines.  Notice that it is the same 16 shades of grey.  Which produces a very nice graphic.  The K2's screen just does not allow for large enough graphics.  Good Business move IMHO.
Buy Amazon stock.
Just sayin......


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I'm going to wait to see how everyone likes it, I want the bigger screen....but I want it on the original KK.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought 2 three minutes into the press conference when it appeared in Amazon (one for me and one for my wife). This a big step forward for electronic readers for those who are in university or medical settings. The native pdf capability is fantastic for journals, reports, and an increasing number of specialty books (which often are sold with the option of a pdf version instead of a hard copy). I also look forward to ending my NY Times print subscription and taking it with me on a Kindle. I find the version for the Kindle 2 to be irritating because of the small page size. I think it is psychological: newspapers are supposed to be big. If it had a better web browser, it would be a good substitute for most of what I use my laptop for.

I bought a Kindle 2, which converted me to the value of electronic readers. Anyone want a gently used Kindle 2 with a nice medium brown medge Kindle hinge case? Actually, I'll probably keep it for reading regular books because of its size. 

Get used to it. I suspect there will be Kindles (and competitors) for different needs and audiences by the end of the year.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Students are going to need FOLDERS!!!  How hard can folders be?!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If I was still living in the wonderful world of Academia, I would buy one in a heart beat. Imagine all the journal articles that you could carry around with you. I could have had all of my dissertation research on one device that was easy to read and mark up. That would have been sweet.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just Wondering said:


> I bought 2 three minutes into the press conference when it appeared in Amazon (one for me and one for my wife). This a big step forward for electronic readers for those who are in university or medical settings. The native pdf capability is fantastic for journals, reports, and an increasing number of specialty books (which often are sold with the option of a pdf version instead of a hard copy). I also look forward to ending my NY Times print subscription and taking it with me on a Kindle. I find the version for the Kindle 2 to be irritating because of the small page size. I think it is psychological: newspapers are supposed to be big. If it had a better web browser, it would be a good substitute for most of what I use my laptop for.
> 
> I bought a Kindle 2, which converted me to the value of electronic readers. Anyone want a gently used Kindle 2 with a nice medium brown medge Kindle hinge case? Actually, I'll probably keep it for reading regular books because of its size.
> 
> Get used to it. I suspect there will be Kindles (and competitors) for different needs and audiences by the end of the year.


^ Wow, that's fast! I'd like to see pix of those two DX's when you get 'em.

(And a big thank you if you used our affiliate links when you ordered 'em!  >> http://www.tinyurl.com/buykindledx


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> It will not fit in my purse so I am not even tempted to buy it.


I completely agree. Way too big. I'll just use my netbook for the sort of stuff they want to put on this. I love the portability of my KK.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I phoned DH and asked him if he wanted a Kindle DX. He does not have a Kindle but he is the one who convinced me that he should give it to me for Christmas. (Of course it did not arrive until nearly March, but it was still a Christmas present.) He also convinced one of his coworkers to buy a Kindle. I suggested he check out the larger size, increased storage, and PDF support. Hopefully he will decide that he wants the Kindle DX. He may need a few days to decide.    He has wanted a larger screen and PDF support as some of the model railroad magazines have been making their old issues available as PDF files. I wonder what is the PDF magazine equivalent of 3500 books?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd like to hear what some of the college kids have to say after they have actually used it for a while.  Even though the lighter backpack would be great, you consume a textbook differently than a novel.  All the page flipping that students do is not one of the Kindles strong points.

I have a hard time believing they will have 60% of the average student's textbook in Kindle format.  I hope they do, I just might not believe it until I see it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I showed mom and dad. we are going to wait to see if my textbooks are available for downloading before really taking the purchase into consideration...that's unless I get a summer job first.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

kim said:


> I have a hard time believing they will have 60% of the average student's textbook in Kindle format. I hope they do, I just might not believe it until I see it.


I agree. For liberal arts classes like Western Lit it would be PERFECT, even a lot of the social sciences would work well. I think the lack of color will sink it for Art classes, and since almost every science text I've seen in recent years is 100% color, switching to a Kindle will be a major downgrade. I hope they don't try to hammer EVERYTHING into the Kindle, giving it a bad rap. A thoughtful approach is best.

And we all know they will be used for in-class web surfing anyway......


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad they are still able to keep it so thin!!


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am a college student. I am graduating next year, but am continuing to go to get at least my masters (Psychology) after that. When I first started hearing rumors about a larger kindle for textbooks, it seemed like a good idea. Now I'm not really so sure. My Kindle2 is my all time favorite possession ever, I love it so much, and don't regret the expense at all. This new kindle on the other hand does not seem to convenient because of the size. I cannot really see myself sitting in school trying to read on that honker. There just isn't enough space on college desks.I don't know about this, I'm usually all about technology but I don't think I'm ready for electronic textbooks, or at least on a reader of that size, I might try it on my Kindle2 if it's possible. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lcky, don't you think they should recruit experience kindlers/collegestudents to beta test it? lol  If only....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Scooping out at the library. See girl (about my age 18-21ish) checking out the Kdx on amazon.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If it had been released first, I'd be wishing it was smaller, so it seems like I've made the right decision. I wouldn't reject one as a gift, and to be used strictly for newspapers, but it's not tempting me to spend the money.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Trekker said:


> We had socks.


handknit?

sorry as a knitter I couldn't resist


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wonder what the web browser looks like. I saw a quick glance of it on the amazon site's video.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know how I feel about the biggness, but I just have to try it! So I ordered one and I'm going to see how I like it (sometimes bigger IS better







)


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Too big for me.  I like the size of my K2, easy to carry around and read...
jp


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i think k3 needs to have more screen in the same form factor of the K2. I think they could shrink the keyboard. I rarely use it anyway.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm glad they're coming out with this new model, now they'll be two to choose from.  Kinda like choosing between sedan vs. SUV when you're buying a car.  Either one isn't going to be the perfect choice for all people.  I am really liking the DX tho - big screen, lotsa storage, native PDF support and auto-rotate like my iPhone, what's not to love?  Oh yeah, the price tag.    Oh well, my K1 is going strong so it's not like I *need* it just yet anyway.

Kudos to Amazon!  I just wish they had this when I was in college!  Hope it helps the failing newspaper and magazine industry.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Will users be able to replace their own batteries or will we need to send our DXs to Amazon for this?  I've looked through the user guide and the posting and haven't seen an answer. Maybe  I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's confusing, because on the Amazon product page they list "battery" as one of the included items. But I am sure it is an internal, non-user-accessible battery, just like the K2.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe I missed this but one of the main reasons I am hearing is that the DX is good for students.  As of right now ebooks are in a small minority.  Is there any promises that ALL or MOST of your textbooks will be in ebook format?  Will the textbooks jump ahead of the number of other ebooks?
jp


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Trekker said:


> No internal speakers? The pictures I've seen of the back of the DX doesn't have the speaker holes. In the demo they show the text-to-speech function using headphones.


The manual shows that the speakers are on the bottom edge on either side of the charging port. They are no longer on the back. That may be so that the sound is not blocked by the cover or possibly because the Kindle DX is slightly thicker.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Oh no...I am such a toy wh0re that if they release a bigger one, I'll probably find a way to justify getting it. This could be bad...


I see we suffer from the same condition.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Covered in the Feed from G4, but its stuff we already know. Its a short mention about 1 min 45 seconds into teh video
http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/695344/Daily-Wrap-Up-5609.html


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I love my Kindle 2 and do not want to lug a big one around.  I thought that was what the kindle was about.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Maybe I missed this but one of the main reasons I am hearing is that the DX is good for students. As of right now ebooks are in a small minority. Is there any promises that ALL or MOST of your textbooks will be in ebook format? Will the textbooks jump ahead of the number of other ebooks?


It doesn't matter how many textbooks will be available in an ebook format; from using my Kindle 2, the kind of jumping back and forth that you do with a reference book is a painful process on the Kindle unless you have every place you might want to go bookmarked -- and then you have to navigate the bookmarks. That's why I've chosen not to buy Kindle versions of any of the reference books I use.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

geniebeanie said:


> I love my Kindle 2 and do not want to lug a big one around. I thought that was what the kindle was about.


Aside from being much thinner, the Kindle 2 has about the same footprint as a trade paperback.; it looks as if the Kindle DX will have the same size relationship to a hardcover book, which makes it inconvenient to carry around for casual reading, but better for displaying illustrations and diagrams in books. They fill overlapping but distinct niches with regard to their expected use.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I won't be getting one any time soon. Because I don't need it.
> Bigger screen, rotation, native pdf and more storage. Not enough to tempt me.
> For college students who can get their technical textbooks on it. Great! Now tell me when the textbook publishers who are "on the team" are going to deliver.
> Rotation - nice but I can live without it.
> ...


And, from the pictures, a *major* design failure. This is intended, among other targets, to be used for textbooks and reference materials. But if you look at the pictures, you can see that more than 80% of the population will be unable to hold the Kindle DX in one hand and use the other to write notes while still being able to page back and forth in the document -- only 8%-15% of people are left-handed, and with all the controls on the right side you're stuck on the current page if you've got a pen in your right hand and holding a Kindle DX in your left.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

srmalloy said:


> it looks as if the Kindle DX will have the same size relationship to a hardcover book,


But much thinner and lighter. . . .so it is a consideration but, for example, it's smaller than even a baby laptop and lighter too. So if the reason to bring a laptop is to have access to PDF type documents, the DX has you covered there. Of course, you can't print them from it. . . .

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

srmalloy said:


> And, from the pictures, a *major* design failure. This is intended, among other targets, to be used for textbooks and reference materials. But if you look at the pictures, you can see that more than 80% of the population will be unable to hold the Kindle DX in one hand and use the other to write notes while still being able to page back and forth in the document -- only 8%-15% of people are left-handed, and with all the controls on the right side you're stuck on the current page if you've got a pen in your right hand and holding a Kindle DX in your left.


Or. . . .you turn the whole thing upside down. . .the page rights itself to your orientation and you page through using the buttons with your left hand as you write with your right. Granted, that puts the keyboard upside down at the top. . .but in this scenario, you're not using the keyboard anyway.

Ann


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Lovin it.  I want one


----------

